
Quick Stats on news.yc clickthroughs - far33d

======
far33d
One of my blog posts was linked here and had 9 points, putting it on the front
page for about 36 hours or so. Now that it's headed down the list, I thought
it would be interesting to share the statistics on how many clicks came from:

-main page (news.yc/news): 229

-newest page (news.yc/newest): 24

-google reader (via news.yc feed): 19

-the post's comment page: 5

-my user page: 3

I think wordpress doesn't accurately count up referrers, because that post has
had a total of 350 or so views since the add on this site (and only 3-7 people
a day looked at it before that). There were a few other referrers w/ only one
count each (bloglines, newsgator, etc).

So, this site generates quite a bit of click-throughs, even for posts voted up
in the single digits. Thought people might find this interesting. While
traffic isn't super high, it is "focused".

~~~
danw
Looks in keeping with the stats I'd gathered when one of my pages got linked
to.

------
BrandonM
Wouldn't it be ironic if this submission got more points than your submitted
blog post? It's at 7 right now...

~~~
far33d
done!

~~~
jwecker
brilliant

